# Experiencing Anxiety Due To GERD?



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok..I posted a concern in ref to GERD / Sliding Hiatal Hernia and one of the symptoms I am having is chest pressure--like a bear hug--or having my inerds being pushed up into my chest cavity.Here is the link to my post and my nerves are so beyond being shot. I read some of the posts thru out the board. http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/953104352I have been to the ER 6 times w/i the last 2 mons....they treat me w/ the GI cocktail, do the regular tests and then they shoot me up w/ atavan. One doc had the nerve to tell me he would be surprised if it was the hernia causing so many trubs RE: chest pressure. I was truely waiting for him to tell me I was nuts.=(


----------

